# Liberta explorer 2nd edition?



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

This cage is £60 above my original budget, but if it's worth it, I'm willing to pay it. It will be housing 2 (maybe 3) bucks. Was just wondering if anyone had any experience with them that they'd be willing to share?  http://www.cagesworld.co.uk/p/Liberta_2nd_Edition_Explorer_Rat,_Ferret_and_Chinchilla_Cage.htm. . .https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OYEvJ-IO7wY


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Other than the vertical bars, it is very much like a Critter Nation. I love cages where the doors open up the whole front of the cage. It makes things so much easier, and the metal pans are a great addition, too. I think you and your rats would be very happy with it. With just 2 to 3 rats, you could do just half the cage, if that is an option, as it is with the CN.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah, I don't have that cage in particular. (All living things double level, basically a double level Critter Nation.) Your bucks will LOVE the space. I currently have 6 in mine and they still have a ton of room.


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

The only down side which I've just noticed is that I have no way of hanging anything at the bottom. As the tray doesn't sit on anything  Otherwise, it would've been perfect!


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Its better than the first version by far but hanging would be awful indeed and I doubt 2 inch pans will keep anything in. Most people in the uk go for the savic royal suite 95 which is £199 on zooplus with 5% off but I had one and it didn't keep litter in and the guards rusted. Also the door hinge peeled off. So I got a critter nation.

If I were you with your budget id get a single critter nation for £125 online then either use fleece or buy a metal base pan with the rest of the money. Then you can always buy a add on unit to make it into a double later on. Just some ideas to consider. =)


----------

